# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj shoqen time nga Lushja, Silvana Gjermeni, Itali

## ada765

Kerkoj Nje Shoqen Time Nga Krutje E Siperme E Lushnjes Qe Tani Jeton Ne Itali.quhet Silvana Gjermeni Dhe Ka Me Shume Se 6 Vite Qe Nuk Komunikoj Me Te.babai I Saj Quhet Aristir Gjermeni.DHE SILVANA ESHTE E MARTUAR ME NJE DJALE PO NGA LUSHNJA QE QUHET LANDI

----------


## Vinjol

uoroj  qe ajo te gjendet  Siqerisht

----------


## ada765

[img]silva$landi[/img]
Ju Falenderoj Te Gjitheve Ju Qe E Keni Lexuar Postimin Tim Dhe Ne Vecanti Te Falenderoj Ty *assasins*per Urimin Qe Me Ke Bere.kjo Eshte Nje Foto E Silvanes Dhe Landit Qe Me Siguri Tani Kane Ndryshuar Sepse Kjo Foto Ka Me Shume Se 7 Vite Qe E Kam,por Po E Provoj Edhe Nje Here.
Edhe Nje Here  Ju Falenderoj Te Gjitheve.

----------


## ada765

> [img]silva$landi[/img]
> Ju Falenderoj Te Gjitheve Ju Qe E Keni Lexuar Postimin Tim Dhe Ne Vecanti Te Falenderoj Ty *assasins*per Urimin Qe Me Ke Bere.kjo Eshte Nje Foto E Silvanes Dhe Landit Qe Me Siguri Tani Kane Ndryshuar Sepse Kjo Foto Ka Me Shume Se 7 Vite Qe E Kam,por Po E Provoj Edhe Nje Here.
> Edhe Nje Here  Ju Falenderoj Te Gjitheve.


MEFALNI SE MESA DUKET FOTOJA NUK KA DALE POR MEGJITHATE JU FALENDEROJ PER INTERRESIMIN

----------


## no name

Shpresoj ta gjejsh sa me par
shoqen tende  :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## elen

Merr ne tel tek Posta italiane dhe ta thone numrin per nje sec.

----------


## ada765

> Merr ne tel tek Posta italiane dhe ta thone numrin per nje sec.


te faleminderit per sugjerimin elen por une jetoj ne usa keshtu qe eshte pak e veshtire sepse me kane thene se nese thirr nga jashte italise nuk te ndihmojne,megjithate te faleminderit

----------


## COCA

o ada i njohe te dy ata une se jam nga krutja e siperme ca do te dish ma thuaj pres pergjigje

----------


## ada765

Pershendetje Te Gjtheve.
Vetem Desha Te Jap Nje Update Per Te Githe Ju Qe Jeni Interresuar Per Te Me Ndihmuar Te Gjej Shoqen Time, Se Me Duket Qe Me Ndihmen E *coca*ketij Kerkimi Po I Vjen Fundi.tani Po Pres Qe Coca Te Me Gjej Numrin E Tyre Te Telefonit Dhe Me Ne Fund Pas 6 Viteve Do Te Kem Mundesi Te Flas Prap Me Shoqen Time.edhe Nje Here Ju Falenderoj Te Gjitheve Dhe Ne Vecanti Coca & God Bless U All

----------


## Sy_Bukuri

Shpresoj ta gjeni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kembegjat

Ti goce kerkon Landin apo te shoqen e landit.

----------


## ada765

> Ti goce kerkon Landin apo te shoqen e landit.


UNE KERKOJ TE SHOQEN E LANDIT,POR EDHE LANDIN E NJOH KESHTU QE CILIN TE MUNDEM TE GJEJ ME PARE.NESE DIN NDONJE GJE PER TO TE LUTEM ME SHKRUAJ.TE FALEMINDERIT

----------


## leci

http://www.paginebianche.it/execute....q=2&btt=1&td=7

Ketu ke disa persona me mbiemer Gjermeni.
Nese njeh ndonjeri nga keta ke dhe numrin e telefonit.
Uroj ta gjesh.

----------


## ada765

> http://www.paginebianche.it/execute....q=2&btt=1&td=7
> 
> Ketu ke disa persona me mbiemer Gjermeni.
> Nese njeh ndonjeri nga keta ke dhe numrin e telefonit.
> Uroj ta gjesh.


jam munduar ti therras te gjithe por per fat te keq 2 nuk me dalin fare ndersa te tjeren ose nuk e njohin ose kane vite pa u pare me te,keshtu qe jam prap aty ku isha,megjithate te faleminderit per mundimin

----------


## XXXXX

> Kerkoj Nje Shoqen Time Nga Krutje E Siperme E Lushnjes Qe Tani Jeton Ne Itali.quhet Silvana Gjermeni Dhe Ka Me Shume Se 6 Vite Qe Nuk Komunikoj Me Te.babai I Saj Quhet Aristir Gjermeni.DHE SILVANA ESHTE E MARTUAR ME NJE DJALE PO NGA LUSHNJA QE QUHET LANDI


Ada une qe po te shkruaj jam Landi dhe nuk ka 2 dite qe e mora vesh qe ti po na kerkon ne. Une per momentin ndodhem ne Shqiperi kurse Silvana eshte ne Itali. Ne urojme qe ti te jesh mire familjarisht. Ne jemi mire. Po te le nr e telefonit qe te kontaktojme. Mbasi te flasim te jap dhe nr e Silvanes. 00355682011661.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

papapappa sa tallen robt ketu

----------


## conman

> Ada une qe po te shkruaj jam Landi dhe nuk ka 2 dite qe e mora vesh qe ti po na kerkon ne. Une per momentin ndodhem ne Shqiperi kurse Silvana eshte ne Itali. Ne urojme qe ti te jesh mire familjarisht. Ne jemi mire. Po te le nr e telefonit qe te kontaktojme. Mbasi te flasim te jap dhe nr e Silvanes. 00355682011661.



E shyqyr u gjet dhe kjo. 

Have fun in your threesome  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

A thu se vertete e gjeten apo eshte loje...?

----------


## ada765

*sukses*
Pershendetje Te Gjitheve.ka Disa Kohe Qe Nuk Kam Hyre Ne Kompjuter Dhe Sot Ndersa Po Flisja Me Babin Ne Shqiperi Me Dha Nje Numer Telefoni Dhe Me Tha "merre Se Eshte Landi Dhe Eshte Duke Te Kerkuar "pra Fola Me Landin Dhe Meqe Silva Ne Kete Ore Do Te Jete Duke Fjetur Sepse Eshte Vone Neser Do Te Jete Gjeja E Pare Qe Do Bej Ne Mengjes.edhe Nje Here Ju Falenderoj Te Gjitheve Ju Qe Me Keni Ndihmuar Gjate Ketyre Muajve Dhe Ju Uroj Fat Dhe Mbaresi Ne Jete Juve Dhe Te Gjithe Shqipetareve Kudo Qe Te Jene.

                            ME RRESPEKT ADA

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Shyqyr mi lal na bohet qefi qe e paske gjet se dhe ne ketej u lodhem  :pa dhembe:

----------

